
The Art of PNG Glitch - pmoriarty
https://ucnv.github.io/pnglitch/
======
7373737373
Recommending

[https://www.reddit.com/r/glitch_art/](https://www.reddit.com/r/glitch_art/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/pixelsorting/](https://www.reddit.com/r/pixelsorting/)

------
garaetjjte
Fuzzers can also create glitchy images:
[https://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2014/11/pulling-jpegs-out-of-
th...](https://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2014/11/pulling-jpegs-out-of-thin-
air.html)

------
eindiran
I have seen that image of the woman wearing the round hat and looking in to
the camera in several image processing articles or tutorials now. Is there a
story there? Ie is it a/the standard image people use to demonstrate something
in image processing (similar to writing "Hello World" for programming
languages, or printing Benchy for 3D printing)?

~~~
doctor_eval
It’s a photo of Lena.

“Lenna or Lena is the name given to a standard test image widely used in the
field of image processing since 1973. It is a picture of the Swedish model
Lena Forsén, shot by photographer Dwight Hooker, cropped from the centerfold
of the November 1972 issue of Playboy magazine.”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna)

See also

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8707093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8707093)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181257)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15670650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15670650)

~~~
eindiran
Very interesting, thank you. This is exactly what I was looking for.

~~~
dylan604
Also look up the history of china dolls in photography/film/video.

------
mcraiha
There are also physical prints of glitch art, and video renders, and they are
even shown in art museums.
[https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10427458](https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10427458)

------
jayavanth
Is there a short description of how it works?

~~~
dylan604
It screws up your image in a way that allows it to still be decoded by image
viewers

